

A closer look at the Jolla phone - GigabyteCoin
http://www.engadget.com/2013/11/29/a-closer-look-at-the-jolla-phone/

======
contextual
The Jolla UI looks like they borrowed liberally from Blackberry 10 OS. This is
a good thing mind you, as I prefer subtle swiping gestures over tapping, and I
like being able to 'peek' into my email without opening applications up.

Using the Blackberry 10 OS seems more like a true smartphone experience IMHO.
Maybe Jolla felt the same way.

~~~
bergie
A lot of the gesture stuff predates BB10 and was already in Nokia's N9 MeeGo
phone. A little bit about the background:

[http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/meego-diaspora/](http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/meego-
diaspora/)

[http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/jolla-sailfish/](http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/jolla-
sailfish/)

------
ezico
Anyone know how the Android app compatibility works? Is it a fork of Google
code? Can Jolla be shipped by Android OEMs or will they be banned by Google
for violating the secret terms of the OHA like Acer was?

~~~
anonymfus
[http://www.myriadgroup.com/Press/News-2013/Myriad%20Powers%2...](http://www.myriadgroup.com/Press/News-2013/Myriad%20Powers%20Android%20Apps%20on%20First%20Jolla%20Smartphone.aspx)

It's independent from Google code.

~~~
candl
Does it mean it's limited to running only pure Java android applications that
don't rely on any native extensions?

Seems like BlackBerry 10's Android Runtime had this exact limitation but is
now being improved to address this:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/25/revealed_how_blackbe...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/25/revealed_how_blackberry_made_its_better_android_than_android/)

I wonder how they both compare.

~~~
RyanZAG
What native extensions? Android native code is just regular ARMv7 (usually)
that links into a stripped out libc called bionic. Since both Android and
Jolla are Linux there should be no problem with portability.

The big issue for compatibility is in the Google Play libs - Amazon devices
have similar problems with maps and that.

